# Favorite Quote from Tolkien's Work



## Elfarmari

*What are your favorite songs/poems/quotes/lines from the book?*

If someone else has already started one about favorite lines from the book, please let me know. I personally have way too many favorites. my three favorite are:

"All that is gold does not glitter,
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is stong does not wither,
Deep roots are ot reached by the frost.
From the asches a fire shall be woken,
A light from the shadowsall spring;
Renewed shall be blade that was broke,
The crownless again shall be king"

"Where now are the Dunedain, Elessar, Elessar?
Why do thy kinsfolk wander afar?
Near is the hour when the Lost should come forth,
And the Grey Company ride from the North.
But dark is the ath appointed for thee:
The Dead watch the road that leads to the sea."

"Arise, arise, Riders of Theoden!
Fell deeds awake: fire and slaughter!
spear shall be shaken, shield be splintered,
a sword-day, a red day, ere the sun rise!
Ride now, ride now! Ride to Gondor!"


----------



## Bombur

These are my favorites:

Durin's Song

"The world was young, the mountains green,
No stain yet on the moon was seen,
No words were laid on stream or stone
When Durin woke and walked alone

...

In Moria, in Kazad-dum.
But still the sunken stars appear
In dark and windless Mirrormere:
There lies his crown in water deep,
Till Durin wakes again from sleep."

Gig-galad

"Gil-galad was an Elven-king.
Of him the harpers sadly sing:
the last whose realm was fair and free
between the mountains and the sea.

...

But long ago he rode away, 
and where he dwelleth none can say;
for into darkness fell his star
in Mordor where the shadows are."

Snowmane's song

"Faithful servant yet master's bane,
Lightfoot's foal, swift Snowmane."

And my favorite quote:

"Meddle not in the affairs of wizards for they are subtle and quick to anger."


----------



## SarumansTreason

Perhaps the wisest quote in the whole Lord of the Rings, is my favourite. Mithrander said:
"Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them Frodo? Then don't be so quick to deal out death in Judgement. Even the wise cannot forsee all ends." 

Something like that. Knowing me, I screwed it up worse than the movie putting it in the wrong scene. I also enjoy the rings poem:
"Three rings for the elven kings under the sky,
Seven for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone.
Nine for mortal men doomed to die.
One for the dark lord on his dark throne,
In the Land of Mordor where the shadows lie.
One ring to rule them all, One ring to find them,
One to bring them all in and in the Darkness bind them,
In the land of Mordor where the Shadows Lie."


----------



## Lindir

"For once more the lust of battle was upon him; and he was still unscathed, and he was young, and he was king: the lord of a fell people."

That is one of my favourite quotes.

And this, though it is but a part of my favourite song: 

"O Boromir! The Tower of Guard shall ever nortward gaze
To Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, until the end of days."


----------



## Hirila

My favourite poem is from the Book of Lost Tales:

I don`t know all of it by heart and I don`t have the book with me (great fault  I know). It is called "House of lost Play" and it begins like that:


We knew the land once , you and I,
And once we wandered there...



It is about how the children of men come to the little house of lost play in their dreams and there get to know each other not knowing themselves in the "real" world.

Eriol is being told that poem I think in the garden outside the house of lost play during one of the nights of his stay.


----------



## Tar-Steve

I apologize for not being able to quote it (I don't have a Sil with me here) but my clear favorite is the one spoken by Beren that ends with "that Luthien bof a time should be!" 

Too good!

(If anyone has it, please post it 'cause it's awesome stuff.)


----------



## Kementari

Steve, thats from the Lay of Lethian, when Beren sets off alone to Thangorodrim and he makes a song about Luthien and she and Huan hear him singing it so they know where he is.. anyway i'll post it

_" ...Though all to ruin fell the world, 
and were disolved and backward hurled, 
unmade into the old abyss, 
yet were its making good for this--
the dusk the dawn the earth the sea-- 
that Luthien for a time should be" _

*sob* God, that guy is sweet.


----------



## EverEve

these are some of the ones i like:

Omen --estel Edain, u-chebin estel anim
i gave hope to the Dunedain, I have kept no hope for myself

3 rings for the elven kings beneath the sky,
7 for the dwarf lords in their halls of stone,
9 for mortal men doomed to die
1 for the dark lord on his dark throne,
in the land mordor where the shadow lies
one ring to rule them all, one ring to find them,
one ring to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them,
in teh land of mordor, where the shadow lies.

Yet there may be a light beyond the darkness.....

many that live deserve death, and some that live deserve to die. can u give it to them frodo? dont be to quick to deal out death and judgement, for even the wise cant see all ends.


----------



## syongstar

*elin silva lumin omentilmo*

A star shines on our meeting is holy because it is so rare and beautiful to meet a kindred spirit


----------



## chrome_rocknave

Well, I'm more attached to a less dramatic song...The Road Goes Ever On.


----------



## Tyaronumen

"And I will not say: do not weep! For not all tears are an evil."


----------



## Legolam

"Pity? It was pity that stayed his hand"

I love that quote, and I'm so glad they got it in the movie, even in the wrong scene!


----------



## Evenstar

Those are all great! One of my favorites is Tom Bombadil's Song. I'm sorry I don't have the book right now but its the one that starts "Ho Tom Bombadil, Tom Bombadilo!...." You know what I mean


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

Mine would have to be in the movie when Pippin says I'm coming to and then asks where he is going and also in the book when he says I'll have to go they need someone with intelligence on this quest.


----------



## tookish-girl

I like Pippin's line about going with Frodo "and you'd have to tie us up in a sack to stop us" or something along those lines. They gave it to Merry in the movie, I also like the scene where all the hobbits wake up in the shire as they are setting off and Pippin wakes murmering "Is the bath water ready?"


----------



## Lantarion

> elin silva lumin omentilvo


That is mort probably the worst typo I have *ever* seen!! I've seen this phrase misspelt, but wow.. No offense, syong, but it goes like this: _Elen sila lumenn'omentielvo_ (I couldn't get the accents in there, but that's close enough).
My favorite poem, or at least one of 'em, is Aragorn's song by Bilbo: "All that is gold does not glitter", etc. 
I must agree with Legolam: I think the one he posted is one of the wisest quotes in the entire book. Marvelous...
But I also like (laughs) this quote (begins to titter uncontrollably): "This is the doom that we must deem". (guffaws loudly; starts laughing out loud, and doesn't stop until he can't see through the tears)


----------



## David Pence

One of the items I've been planning to add to THETOLKIENFORUM.com is a random quote from one of Tolkien's works to appear on the home page.

If you'd like to contribute your favorite passage from "The Hobbit," "The Lord of the Rings," "The Silmarillion," or one of the "History of Middle-earth" series, please post it in this thread.

When posting your choice(s), be sure to type it in exactly as posted.

You can be certain the classic quotes -- "One Ring to rule them all ...," "All that is gold does not glitter ...," et cetera -- will be included, so there's no need to post it. I'd like to have some of the lesser known passage included in the database.

Also, since we're going to use the thread to pick the entries from, lets keep the 'me too' posts to a minimum.  Thanks.

Sound Cool? Have fun.


----------



## Walter

> '... Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends...'


...one of my favourites...


----------



## Chymaera

> 'Mutton yesterday, mutton today, and blimey, if it don't look like mutton again tomorrer'


  


> 'There's more to come yet,' said Tom, 'or I'm mighty mistook. Lots and none at all, it is,' he said. 'No burra-hobbits, but lots of these here dwarves. That's about the shape of it!'


 


> _The King beneath the moutains, The King of carven stone, The lords of silver fountains, Shall come into his own!_





> _Far over the misty moutains cold, To dungeons deep and caverns old, We must away ere the break of day, To seek the pale enchanted gold._


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

hmmm.... this always gives me goosebumps, but the whole little part does too...just too good of writing, I guess  


> Out of Dout, out of dark to the day's rising
> I came singing in the sun, sword unsheathing.
> To hopes end I rode and to heart's breaking:
> Now for wrath, now for ruin, and a red nightfall!


----------



## Kementari

> " And thus in anguish Beren paid, for that great doom upon him laid; the deathless love of Luthien, too fair for love of motal Men. And in his fate was Luthien snared, the deathless in dying shared; and Fate them forged a binding chain, of living love and mortal pain."



thats my fav. passage from The Lays of Beleriand


----------



## Camille

My favorites:



> In a hole in the ground, there lived a hobbit...


the very begining of Tolkiens world!!!

From the UT:


> Give with a free hand but give only your own



and from the Rings of Power:


> Many are the strange chances of the world, and help oft shall come from the hands of the weak when the Wise falter



there you go!


----------



## Beorn

> "Stir not the bitterness in the cup that I mixed for myself," said Denethor. "Have I not tasted it now many nights upon my tongue, foreboding that worse lay yet in the dregs?"





> At last the three companions turned away, and never again looking back they rode slowly homewards; and they spoke no word to one another until they came back to the Shire. But each had great comfort in his friends on the long grey road.
> At last they rode over the downs and took the East Road, and then Merry and Pippin rode on to Buckland; and already they were singing again as they went. But Sam turned to Bywater, and so came back up the Hill, as day was ending once more. And he went on, and there was yellow light, and fire within; and the evening meal was ready, and he was expected. And Rose drew him in, and set him in his chair, and put little Elanor upon his lap.
> He drew a deep breath. 'Well, I'm back,' he said.





> 'I have come,' he said. 'But I do not choose now to do what I came to do. I will not do this deed. The Ring is mine!'





> Hard and cruel and bitter was the land that met his gaze. Before his feet the highest ridge of the Ephel Dúath fell steeply in great cliffs down into a dark trough, on the further side of which there rose another ridge, much lower, its edge notched and jagged with crags like fangs that stood out black against the red light behind them: it was the grim Morgai, the inner ring of the fences of the land. Far beyond it, but almost straight ahead, across a wide lake of darkness dotted with tiny fires, there was a great burning glow; and from it rose in huge columns a swirling smoke, dusty red at the roots, black above where it merged into the billowing canopy that roofed in all the accursed land.




And, what happened to the list used on www.thelordoftherings.com ?


----------



## Istar

> Upon the hearth the fire is red,
> Beneath the roof there is a bed;
> But not yet weary are our feet,
> Still round the corner we may meet
> A suden tree or standing stone
> That none have seen but we alone.
> Tree and flower and leaf and grass,
> Let them pass! Let them pass!
> Hill and water under sky,
> Pass them by! Pass them by!


And the rest of Bilbo's walking song.

Also, I'd like to see some of the passages in Elvish, such as Galadriel's Lament (in Elvish or Frodo's translation, they're both good to me).


----------



## Goldberry344

> I will take the ring, though I do not know the way.





> Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens.




there ye go.


----------



## Ancalagon

Probably far too long to add as a quote, but after Walters my second favourite is;



> 'Tears unnumbered ye shall shed; and the Valar will fence Valinor against you, and shut you out, so that not even the echo of your lamentation shall pass over the mountains. On the House of Fëanor the wrath of the Valar Leith from the West unto the uttermost East, and upon all that will follow them it shall be laid also. Their Oath shall drive them, and yet betray them, and ever snatch away the very treasures that they have sworn to pursue. To evil end shall all things turn that they begin well; and by treason of kin unto kin, and the fear of treason, shall this come to pass. The Dispossessed shall they be for ever.
> 'Ye have spilled the blood of your kindred unrighteously and have stained the land of Aman. For blood ye shall render blood, and beyond |man ye shall dwell in Death's shadow. For though Eru appointed to you to die not in Eä, and no sickness may assail you, yet slain ye may be, and slain ye shall be; by weapon and by torment and by grief; and your houseless spirits shall come then to Mandos. There long shall ye abide and yearn for your bodies, and find little pity though all whom ye have slain should entreat for you. And those that endure in Middle-earth and come not to Mandos shall grow weary of the world an with a great burden, and shall wane, and become as shadows of regret before the younger race that cometh after. The Valar have spoken.



That scares the pants off me


----------



## Chymaera

> "...I come from under the hill, and under the hills and over the hills my paths led. And through the air. I am he who walks unseen.'...'I am the clue-finder, the web-cutter, the stinging fly. I was chosen for the lucky number.'...'I am he that buries his friends alive and drowns them and draws them alive again from the water. I came from the end of a bag, but no bag went over me.' ...'I am the friend of bears and the guest of eagles. I am Ringwinner and Luckwearer; and I am Barrel-rider,' went on Bilbo beginning to be pleased with his riddling.


----------



## Mormegil

From Unfinshed Tales: 'Of Tuor and his coming to Gondolin'


> And as they waited one came through the trees, and they saw that he was a tall man, armed, clad in black, with a long sword drawn; and they wondered, for the blade of the sword was also black, but the edges shone bright and cold. Woe was graven on his face, and when he beheld the ruin of Ivrin he called aloud in grief, saying: 'Ivrin, Faelivrin! Gwindor and Beleg! Here once I was healed. But now never shall I drink the draught of peace again.



And also, From The Shaping Of Middle Earth: 'The earliest Silmarillion'


> Fionwe will fight Morgoth on the plain of Valinor, and the spirit of Turin shall be beside him; it shall be Turin who with his black sword will slay Morgoth, and thus the children of Hurin shall be avenged.


----------



## Turgon

> _*Feanor 'Of the Silmarils and the Unrest of the Noldor*_
> 'Get thee gone from my gate , thou jail-crow of Mandos!'





> _*Turgon 'Of Maeglin'*_
> 'I will not debate with you, Dark Elf. By the swords of the Noldor alone are your sunless woods defended.'





> _*Sam 'Journey in the Dark'*_
> 'I like that' said Sam. 'I should like to learn it.'


----------



## Chymaera

> _The Hobbit:The Unexpected Party_*
> 'Confusticate and bebothered these dwarves!'*


----------



## Niniel

Oh no, I had typed all my favourite quotes, and now the site has thown me out before I could post them... There goes again (in shorter bits):



> 'This is the Master-ring, the One ring to rule them all. This is the One Ring that he lost many ages ago, to the great weakening of his power. He greatly desires it, but the must NOT get it.'





> ' This ring!' he stammered, 'How, how on earth did it come to me?'





> Then he knew that it was not leaves, but the sound of the Sea far-off; a sound that he had never heard in waking life, though it had often troubled his dreams.





> 'By Elbereth and Lúthien the fair,' said Frodo with a last effort, lifting up his sword, 'You shall have neither the Ring nor me!'





> 'But it is a heavy burden. So heavy that none could lay it on another. I do not lay it on you; but if you take it freely, I will say that your choice is right, and though all the mighty elf-friends of old, Hador, and Húrin, and Túrin, and Beren himself were assembled together, your seat should be among them.'





> 'Fool of a Took!' he growled. 'Throw yourself in next time, and then you will be no further nuisance. Now be quiet!'



I'll just go on, OK? Is there a final date when you want the quotes?


> And suddenly he felt the Eye. There was an eye in the Dark Tower that did not sleep. He heard himself crying out: Never, never! Or was it: Verily I come, I come to you? he could not tell. Then, as a flash form some other point of power there came to his mind another thought: Take it off! Take it off! Fool, take it off! Take off the Ring! The two powers strove in him. For a moment, perfectly balanced between their piercing points, he writhed, tormented. Suddenly he was aware of himself again. Frodo, neither the Voice nor the Eye: free to choose, and with only a moment to do so. He took off the Ring.





> 'How shall a man judge what to do in such times?' 'As he has ever judged. Good and ill have not changed since yesteryear; nor are they one thing among Elves and Dwarves and another among Men.'





> 'So old that almost I feel young again, as I have not felt since I journeyed with you children.'





> You have no order now, and I cast you from the order and from the Council. Saruman, your staff is broken!'





> For a moment it appeared to Sam that his master had grown and Gollum had shrunk: a tall stern shadow, a mighty lord who hid his brightness in a grey cloud, and at his feet a little whining dog. Yet the two were in some way akin and not alien: they could reach on another's minds.





> They Eye, that horrible growing sense of a hostile will that strove with great power to pierce all shadows of cloud, and earth, and flesh, and to see you: to pin you under its deadly gaze, naked, immovable. So thin, so frail and thin, the veils had become that still warded it off.





> 'Alas for Boromir! It was too sore a trial! Not if I found it on the highway I would take it, I said. Even if I were such a man as to desire this thing, and even though I knew not clearly what this thing was when I spoke, still I should take those words as a vow, and be held by them.'


----------



## DGoeij

Walter posted the best one, but this one I like too.
From the Council of Elrond, first line of Bilbo's poem about Aragorn:


> All that is gold does not glitter...


----------



## Niniel

Well, it seems you don't HAVE favourite quotes or something... well, I'll just post one other.


> And far away, as Frodo put on the Ring and claimed it for his own, even in the Sammath Naur in the very heart of his realm, the Power in Barad-Dûr was shaken, and the Tower trembled from its foundations to its proud and bitter crown. The Dark Lord was suddenly aware of him, and his Eye piercing all shadows looked across the plain to the door that he hade made; and the magnitude of his own folly was revealed to him in a blinding flash, and all the devices of his enemies were at last laid bare. Then his wrath blazed in consuming flame, but his fear rose like a vast black smoke to choke him. For he knew his deadly peril and the thread upon which his doom now hung. From all his policies and webs of fear and treachery, from all his stratagems and wars his mind shook free; and throughout his realm a tremor ran; his slaves quailed, and his armies halted, and his captains suddenly steerlees, bereft of will, wavered and despaired. For they were forgotten. The whole mind and purpose of the Power that wielded them was now bent with overwhelming force upon the mountain. At his summons, wheeling with a rending cry, in a last desperate race there flew, faster than the winds, the Nazgûl, the Ringwraiths, and with a storm of wings they hurled southwards to Mount Doom.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

------------------
When Spring is come to garth and field, 
and corn is in the blade;
When blossom like a shining snow is on 
the orchard laid;
When shower and Sun upon the Earth with
fragrance fill the air,
I'll linger here and will not come, because
my land is fair.
-------------------

Also, about Fangorn:

-------------------
"Dangerous!" cried Gandalf. "And so am I, very dangerous: more dangerous than anything you will ever meet, unless you are brought alive before the seat of the Dark Lord. And Aragorn is dangerous, and Legolas is dangerous. You are beset with dangers, Gimli son of Glóin; for you are dangerous yourself, in your own fashion."
-------------------


----------



## Sherlock

*Recently read The Silmarillion*

But no wizardry nor spell, neither fang nor venom, nor devil's art nor beast-strength, could overthrow Huan of Valinor; and he took his foe by the throat and pinned him down.


----------



## Winch

*One of my favorites that I will use if ever I get the chance:*

I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve


----------



## Chymaera

Aww! Winch beat me too it.


> *'Which order shall we go in?' said Frodo. 'Eldest first, or quickest first? You'll be last either way Master Peregrin.'*





> *'They're mine!' cried Frodo. 'Given to me by Mrs. Maggot, a queen among farmers' wives. Take your greedy hands away, and I'll serve them.'*


----------



## Goblin-Cleaver

> _A Elebreth Gilthoniel,
> silivren penna miriel
> o menel algar elenath!
> Na-chaered palan-diriel
> O galadhremmin ennorath,
> Fanulios, le linnathon
> nef aear, si nef aearon!_


_
--Elrond_



> Ho! Tom Bombadil, Tom Bombadillo!
> By water, wood and hill, by the reed and willow,
> By fire, sun and moon, hearken now and hear us!
> Come, Tom Bombadil, for our need is near us!



and all the rest of tom's songs.


----------



## Kat

What about Eowyn's "I will smite you if you touch him".
A great moment....


----------



## Walter

> The heart of man is not compound of lies,
> but draws some wisdom from the only Wise,
> and still recalls him. Though now long estranged,
> man is not wholly lost nor wholly changed.
> Disgraced he may be, yet is not dethroned,
> and keeps the rags of lordship once he owned...
> 
> From Mythopoeia



or



> Hail Caesar! And if it's not done by sunrise, I'll cut your b...s off.



No wait...that's from a different movie...


----------



## Chymaera

'.....No taste of food, no feel of water, no sound of wind, no memery of tree or grass or flower, no image of the moon or star are left to me. I am naked in the dark, Sam, and there is no veil between me and the *wheel of fire.* I begin to see it with my waking eyes, and all else fades.'

'What a tale we have been in, Mr. Frodo, haven't we?' he said. 'I wish I could hear it told! Do you think they'll say:
_ Now comes the story of Nine-fingered Frodo and the Ring of Doom?_
And everyone will hush, like we did, when in Rivendell they told us the tale of Beren One-handed and the Great Jewel. I wish I could her it! And I wonder how it will go on after out part.'


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Oh, excellent, I love that part. And the "I'm glad you're here with me Sam" 
It was so sublime.


----------



## Chymaera

'Your pardon, sir! I marked you not, for I was listening to the birds. Indeed sir you find me in a sour temper; for lo! here I have a black-wing rogue fat with impudence who singeth songs before unknown to me. and in a tongue that is strange! It irks me sir, it irks me, for methought at least I knew the simple speeches of all birds. I have a mind to send him down to Mandos for his pertness!


Rúmil, The Music of the Ainur: The Book of Lost Tales, Part One


----------



## Elfarmari

Sorry, all of mine are long.
These are from the silmarillion:


> Then when Fingon heard from afar the great trumpet of Turgon his brother, the shadow passed and his heart was uplifted, and he shouted aloud: "Utulie'n aure! Aiya Eldalie ar Atanatari, utulie'n aure!" The day has come! Behold, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come! And all those who heard his great voice echo in the hills answered crying: "Auta i lome!" ' The night is passing!'





> There he [Hurin] was bound by the power of Morgoth, and Morgoth standing beside him cursed him again; and he said:"Sit now there; and look out upon the lands where evil and despair shall come upon those whom thou lovest. Thou hast dared to mock me, and to question the power of Melkor, Master of the fates of Arda. Therefore with my eyes thou shalt see, and with my ears thou shall hear; and never shalt thou move from this place until all is fulfilled unto its bitter end."





> Last of all Hurin stood alone. Then he cast aside his shield, and wielded an axe two-handed; and it is sung that the axe smoked in the black blood of the troll-guard of Gothmog until it withered, and each time that he slew Hurin cried 'Aure entuluva! Day shall come again!' Seventy times he uttered that cry; but they took him at last alive...


These are from the Lay of Leithian:


> He chanted a song of wizardry,
> Of piercing, opening, of treachory,
> Revealing, uncovering, betraying.
> Then sudden Felagund there swaying,
> Sang in a song of staying,
> Resisting, battling against power,
> Of secrets kept, strength like a tower,
> And trust unbroken, freedom, escape;
> Of changing and shifting shape,
> Of snares eluded, broken traps,
> The prison opening, the chain that snaps.
> Backwards and forwards swayed their song.
> Reeling foundering, as ever more strong
> The chanting swelled, Felagund fought,
> And all the magic and might he brought
> Of Elvenesse into his words.
> Softly in the gloom they heard the birds
> Singing afar in Nargothrond,
> The sighting of the Sea beyond,
> Beyond the western world, on sand,
> On sand of pearls on Elvenland.
> Then in the doom gathered; darkness growing
> In Valinor, the red blood flowing
> Beside the Sea, where the Nolder slew
> The Foamriders, and stealing drew
> Their white ships with their white sails
> From lamplit havens. The wind wails,
> The wolf howls. The ravens flee.
> The ice mutters in the mouths of the Sea.
> The captives sad in Angband mourn.
> Thunder rumbles, the fires burn-
> And Finrod fell before the throne.





> A king there sat, most dark and fell
> of all that under heavens dwell.
> Than earth or sea, than moon or star
> more ancient was he, mightier far
> in mind abysmal than he thought
> of Eldar or of Men, and wrought
> of strength primeval; ere the stone
> was hewn to build the world, alone
> he walked in darkness, fierce and dire,
> burned, as he wielded it, by fire.





> In fatefull hour was Beren born:
> he laughed at dart and wailing horn;
> fleetest of foot of living men,
> tireless on fell and light on fen,
> elf-wise in wood, he passed away,
> defended by his hauberk grey
> of dwarfish craft in Nogrod made,
> where hammers rang in cavern's shade.


----------



## Eledhwen

I love these bits, buried in Appendices A and B of LotR



> _*SAMWISE GOES WEST*_ Year 1482 APPENDIX B
> On September 22 Maser Samwise rides out from Bag End. He comes to the Tower Hills, and is last seen by Elanor, to whom he gives the Red Book afterwards kept by the Fairbairns. Among them the tradition is handed down from Elanor that Samwise passed the Towers, and went to the Grey Havens, and passed over Sea, last of the Ring-bearers.





> _*GIMLI GOES WEST*_ End of APPENDIX A
> We have heard tell that Legolas took Gimli Gloin's son with him because of their great friendship, greater than any that has been between Elf and Dwarf. If this is true, then it is strange indeed: that a Dwarf should be willing to leave Middle-earth for any love, or that the Eldar should receive him, or that the Lords of the West should permit it. But it is said that Gimli went also out of desire to see again the beauty of Galadriel; and it may be that she, being mighty among the Eldar, obtained this grace for him. More cannot be said of this matter


----------



## CloakedShadow

> Now at this last we must take a hard road, a road unforeseen. There lies our hope, if hope it be. To walk into peril--to Mordor. We must send the Ring to the Fire



That's one of my favorite quotes, but to explain why would be a task for many months...


----------



## Anamatar IV

> This is sharper than thy tongue!




That quotes scared me when I read it the other day. Not what Feanor said but that Fingolfins tongue is actually sharp. You dont want to know what is forming in my mind. Nooooo not with the warning system.


----------



## Eledhwen

*The Silmarillion: Of the Rings of Power*



> ...Elrond's heart misgave him, and he said to Mithrandir: 'Nonetheless I forebode that the One will yet be found, and then war will arise again, and in that war this Age will be ended. Indeed in a second darkness it will end, uless some strange chance deliver us that my eyes cannot see.'
> 
> 'Many are the strange chances of the world,' said Mithrandir, 'and help oft shall come from the hands of the weak when the wise falter.'


----------



## LadyGaladriel

I love the descriptions of Elrond and Gandalf I love my siggy .


----------



## Chymaera

Some who have read the book, or at any rate have reviewed it, found it boring, absurd, and contemptible; and I have no cause to complain, since I have similar opinions of their work, or of the kind of writing they evidently prefer.

-from The Forward of the Second Edition of The Lord of the Rings-


----------



## Anamatar IV

my favorite quote of all time:

Faithless is he who says farewell when the road darkens.


----------



## CloakedShadow

I agree, Anamatar...that's a great quote...I'd put it on my signiture...but quite a few people have it already!


----------



## Niniel

Here's another one from me...

'You have grown, Halfling. Yes, you have grown very much. You are wise, and cruel. You have robbed my revenge of sweetness, and now I must go hence in bitterness, in debt to your mercy. I hate it and you! Well, I go and I will trouble you no more. But do not expect me to wish you health and a long life. You will have neither. But that is not my doing. I merely foretell.'


----------



## ltnjmy

Eledhwen said:


> I love these bits, buried in Appendices A and B of LotR


 
Eledhwen is correct - these are great selections seldom remembered. Also, I love want Gandalf said to the Balrog on the Bridge of Khazad-Dum - "I am the servant of the Secret Fire (the Flame Imperishable ?), wielder of the Flame of Anor - the dark fire will not avail you flame of Udun"... If I got some of this incorrect, please pardon me - I'm only writing from memory...


----------



## Bucky

The only quote Tolkien quote I've ever used on a regular basis is the old saying in Bree:

"He can see through a brick wall in time."


Other than that, I take my wisdom from THE Book.


----------



## Elf of cave

These are my favourite quotes:



> The Eldar, you say, are unpunished, and even those who rebelled do not die. Yet that is to them neither reward nor punishment, but the fulfilment of their being. They cannot es*ape, and are bound to this world, never to leave it so long as it lasts, for its life is theirs. And you are punished for the rebellion of Men, you say, in which you had small part, and so it is that you die. But that was not at first appointed for a punishment. Thus you escape, and leave the world, and are not bound to it, in hope or in weariness. Which of us therefore should envy the others?
> 
> Akallabêth






> "Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens," said Gimli.
> 
> "Maybe," said Elrond, “but let him not vow to walk in the dark, who has not seen the nightfall."
> 
> "Yet sworn word may strengthen quaking heart," said Gimli.
> 
> "Or break it," said Elrond.
> 
> FotR


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith

Itnjmy--I think that the Secret Fire and that such stuff referred to Narya, which Gandalf bore. Where did he keep it before he wore it openly, I wonder? On a chain around his neck like Frodo? Hmm. Just a random little thing to ponder. 

Personally, I really like the prophecy in regards to Aragorn going through the Paths of the Dead:

Over the land there lies a long shadow
Westward reaching wings of darkness
The Tower trembles; to the tombs of Kings
Doom approaches. The Dead awaken, 
For the hour is come for the Oathbreakers;
At the Stone of Erech they shall stand again, 
And hear there a horn in the hills ringing. 
Whose shall the horn be? Who shall call them
From the grey twilight, the forgotten people?
The heir of him to whom the oath they swore.
From the North shall he come, need shall drive him,
He shall pass the doors to the Paths of the Dead.

I also happen to like the verse about Beren and Lúthien in FOTR, and especially that last line...
Um, how did it go...

Long was the way that fate them bore
(something)
Through iron hill and darkling door, 
And woods of nightshade morrowless.

Oh crud, fragments of Jabberwocky are getting themselves entangled in the Tale of Tinúviel...geez, could the two be any more different?! Grr. Well, the part I really like was about the woods of nightshade morrowless...morrowless is such a great word!

I, too, like the Aragorn-verse...but now whenever I see "all that glitters isn't gold" I immediately replace it mentally with "all that is gold does not glitter". Obviously. Gah.


----------



## Starbrow

> And lo! even as he laughed at despair he looked out again on the black ships, and he lifted up his sword to defy them.
> And then wonder took him, and a great joy; and he cast his sword up in the sunlight and sang as he caught it. And all eyes followed his gaze, and behold! upon the foremost ship a great standard broke, and the wind displayed it as she turned towards the Harlond. There flowered a White Tree, and that was for Gondor; but Seven Stars were about it, and a high crown above it, the signs of Elendil that no lord had borne for years beyond count. And the stars flaned in the sunlight, for they were wrought of gems by Arwen daughter of Elrond; and the crown was bright in the morning, for it was wrought of mithril and gold.



I get chills every time I read this part.


----------



## lorkar

my precious!!!


----------



## Prince of Cats

_What's a burrahobbit got to do with my pocket_, anyways_?


_


----------



## Starbrow

Another favorite.



> Gandalf did not move. And in that very moment, away behind in some courtyard of the City, a cock crowed... And as if in answer there came from far away another note. Horns, horns, horns. In dark Mindolluin's sides they dimly echoed. Great horns of the North wildly blowing. Rohan had come at last.


----------



## ltnjmy

Starbrow said:


> Another favorite.


 
Yes my friend - I agree. My skin tingles every time I read that passage...


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor

I've always loved the exchange between Saruman and the Hobbits in The Scouring of the Shire.
By the way, you've all picked marvelous quotes.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Pretty much every quote in this thread is MARVELOUS. I do really love the ones Starbrow pointed out, especially:


> Gandalf did not move. And in that very moment, away behind in some courtyard of the City, a cock crowed... And as if in answer there came from far away another note. Horns, horns, horns. In dark Mindolluin's sides they dimly echoed. Great horns of the North wildly blowing. Rohan had come at last.



It gives me shivers!

My all-time favorite is probably Eowyn's speech to the Witch-King. I will never not be bitter about it being cut from the movie.



> But no living man am I! You look upon a woman. Eowyn I am, Eomund's daughter, and you stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you if you touch him!


----------



## alpheyt

Mine has got to be Aragorns speech at the black gates(even though it really comes from the film, he does say most of it in the book) :

" Sons of Gondor! Of Rohan! My brothers. I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the strenth of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break our bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields when the age of men comes crashing down, but it is not this day! This day we fight! By all you hold dear on this good earth, I bid you stand, men of the West!


----------



## e.Blackstar

alpheyt said:


> Mine has got to be Aragorns speech at the black gates(even though it really comes from the film, he does say most of it in the book) :
> 
> " Sons of Gondor! Of Rohan! My brothers. I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the strenth of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break our bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields when the age of men comes crashing down, but it is not this day! This day we fight! By all you hold dear on this good earth, I bid you stand, men of the West!


 
Oof, I'm re-reading RotK and from the Pellonor to the Black Gate has some of the best spine-tingling quotes, verses, speeches, etc. I wish I could compose such inspiring speech on the spot like the kings seem to manage!  Maybe it comes with the Numenorian blood.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron

My favorite Tolkien quote would be Feanor's from my signature below, which would be redundant to post here, but two songs from LotR have always stirred me. One is the lament for Boromir (which I believe has already been mentioned in this thread), sung by Aragorn and Legolas, especially the verse



> _‘Beneath Amon Hen I heard his cry. There many foes he fought,
> _ _His cloven shield, his broken sword, they to the water brought.
> _ _His head so proud, his face so fair, his limbs they laid to rest,
> _ _And Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, bore him upon its breast._


_

_But perhaps my favorite song is that of the ents and enwives.
_



Together we will take the road that leads into the West,
And far away will find a land where both our hearts may rest.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar

"I will take the Ring...though I do not know the way."


----------



## HLGStrider

"Elendil!" he cried. "I am Aragorn son of Arathorn, and am called Elessar, the Elfstone, Dunadan, the heir of Isildur Elendil's son of Gondor. Here is the Sword that was Broken and is forged again! Will you aid me or thwart me? Choose swiftly!"

I'm too lazy to type up more but that section (The Riders of Rohan) has that incredibly awesome exchange between Eomer and Aragorn that sends me shivering and very possibly has a lot to do with the pre-teen me determining I was going to marry a tall, dark, and grim lord of men, slow to smile but worth the wait. . .and I did, eventually.  Other great lines from that section are "There are indeed strange days," he muttered. "Dreams an dlegends spring to life out of the grass." 

It's weird, there is an absolute favorite quote that I know is from somewhere in the Lord of the Rings which I thought was also in this section but now I can't find it: it seems you've come on the wings of a song out of the forgotten days. . .Not an exact quote, but something very similar. Does anyone remember this quote and what chapter I might find it in?


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron

i get chills every time i read this paragraph:

"Then the Captain of Morgoth sent out riders with tokens of parley, and they rode up before the very walls of the outworks of the Barad Eithel. With them they brought Gelmir son of Guilin, a lord of Nargothrond, whom they had captured in the Bragollach, and had blinded; and their heralds showed him forth crying 'We have many more such at home, but you must make haste if you would find them. For we shall deal with them all when we return, even so.' And they hewed off Gelmir's arms and legs, and left him." -Children of Hurin


----------



## Andreth

> " For one year, one day, to the Flame I would have given all: kin, youth, and Hope itself: Adaneth I am


_Andreth, " athrabeth Finrod ah Andreth ", HoME X


_​the very line for which I've choosen my nickname


----------



## Maiden_of Harad

For me, there is no one quote, but here are two favorites from The Hobbit:
" Bilbo had heard tell and sing of dragon hoards before, but the splendour, the lust, the glory of such treasure had never yet come home to him. His heart was filled and pierced with enchantment and with the desire of dwarves; and he gazed motionless, almost forgetting the frightful guardian, at the gold beyond price and count."-Ch. 12, Inside Information.
" The Arkenstone! The Arkenstone!...It was like a globe with a thousand facets; it shone like silver in the firelight, like water on the sun, like snow under the stars, like rain upon the moon!"-Ch. 12.


----------



## Bellandor

Quote taken from Part 1 of Beren and Luthien

Beren's reply back to Thingol is one of my favourite passages from this chapter 


Then silence fell upon the hall, for those that stood there were astounded and afraid, and they thought that Beren would be slain. But Thingol spoke slowly, saying: "Death you have earned with these words; and death you should find suddenly, had I not sworn an oath in haste; of which I repent, baseborn mortal, who in the realm of Morgoth has learnt to creep in secret as his spies and thralls." 


Then Beren answered: "Death you can give me earned or unearned; but the names I will not take from you of baseborn, nor spy, nor thrall. By the ring of Felagund, that he gave to Barahir my father on the battle field of the North, my house has not earned such names from any Elf, be he king or no." :*D


----------



## independent

From The Hobbit

"Far over misty mountains cold
To dungeons deep and caverns old
We must away, ere break of day,
To find our long-forgotten gold."


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron

this one stirred me today



> "When the Easterlings first came to Dor-lomin [Turin] said to his mother: 'When will my father come back, to cast out these ugly thieves? Why does he not come?'
> Morwen answered: 'I do not know. It may be that he was slain, or that he is held captive; or it again it may be that he was driven far away, and cannot yet return through the foes that surround us.'
> _'Then I think that he dead,' said Turin, and before his mother, he restrained his tears; 'for no one could keep him from coming back to help us, if he were alive.'_
> *'I do not think either of these are true, my son,'* said Morwen."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This is one of my favorites, kind of long but I always laugh:



> '*Sméagol won't grub for roots and carrotses and - taters. What's taters, precious, eh, what's taters?'
> 
> 'Po-ta-toes,' said Sam. 'The Gaffer's delight, and rare good ballast for an empty belly. But you won't find any, so you needn't look. But be good Sméagol and fetch me some herbs, and I'll think better of you. What's more, if you turn over a new leaf, and keep it turned, I'll cook you some taters one of these days. I will: fried fish and chips served by S. Gamgee. You couldn't say no to that.'
> 
> 'Yes, yes we could. Spoiling nice fish, scorching it. Give me fish now, and keep nassty chips!'*


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

I will take the ring...though I do not know the way...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't know if I would call it a "favorite", but

_He drew a deep breath. 'Well, I'm back,' he said.
_
Brings a lump to the throat every time. Michael Swanwick calls it "the most heartbreaking line in all of modern fantasy".

Edit: I'm always in tears by the time I reach this point anyway, so a lump in the throat isn't a stretch.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

For me. Its from this interview

"I dont believe in absolute evil, but you believe in absolute good - J.R.R Tolkien"


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I have a few favorite Tolkien quotes. Most of them are from his works. Here are a couple:
"Death is just another journey, one that all of us must take."
"Faithless is he, that says farewell when the road darkens."
"The Men of the Mark do not lie, and therefore are not easily deceived."


----------



## 1stvermont

What are your favorite, or what you believe are the most famous quotes from Tolkien's writings or movies? For example


Gandalf- You Shall not pass


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

One doesn't have to be good at lip reading to understand this phrase.


----------



## Halasían

So Tolkien's writing and Peter Jackson's fanfic are now treated as equals? Too funny.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well -- you did say "famous". 😀


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well -- you did say "famous". 😀


Why do I always envision the Uruk Hai sitting around tables in a cafe doing the 'SPAM' skit by Monty Python whenever I see this? Just curious where they would have had so much exposure to 'menus' that they use it in common language. 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont

Halasían said:


> So Tolkien's writing and Peter Jackson's fanfic are now treated as equals? Too funny.



I believe you read into what I wrote. I would never claim them as equals, only to include material from both on a thread made for fun and interest.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

BTW, for favorite _book _quotes, here's an old thread on the subject that got revived from time to time:








Favorite Quote from Tolkien's Work


What are your favorite songs/poems/quotes/lines from the book? If someone else has already started one about favorite lines from the book, please let me know. I personally have way too many favorites. my three favorite are: "All that is gold does not glitter, Not all those who wander are...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980

My favorite is what Galadriel says in the movie in Lothlorien to Frodo: "Even the smalles person could change the course of the future."
Very true words, Galadriel was really wise.


----------



## Will Whitfoot

This is Eowyn speaking to the warder in the Houses of Healing:



> "It needs but one foe to breed a war, not two. And those who have not swords can still die upon them."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Merged all these quote threads together since they're all kind of overlapping


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now do all the Balrog Wings threads! 😃


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I thought there was only one of those and it was so important, it's been pinned to the top of Hall of Fire (before my time!)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have a feeling some escaped capture. 😉


----------



## Halasían

"_I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."_
- Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> _He drew a deep breath. 'Well, I'm back,' he said._
> Brings a lump to the throat every time. Michael Swanwick calls it "the most heartbreaking line in all of modern fantasy".


I'll second Swanwick's sentiment without hesitation
Even PJ had enough sense left to end *his* RoTK with this.


----------



## Ent

One of my very favorites from Hobbit. Mostly because it sounds kind of like me, being picky over words and wording..!!

Bilbo: “Good Morning!”
Gandalf: “Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?”


----------

